# Whats a good Begginger DUCK call.



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

my bad on the last thread (i delted it )

title says everything!


----------



## camaro2528 (Aug 22, 2005)

what price range are you looking to be in?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

oh....20 to 40 not to much cause i only spent 20 on my goose call...


----------



## camaro2528 (Aug 22, 2005)

Primos Original Wench was my first call... i really liked but eventually upgraded i think they run around 25 bucks... Gander has calls 40% right now so you can get a pretty decent call for cheap


----------



## R Diddy 08 (Nov 10, 2005)

Echo poly single or double reed. 25 bucks at cabelas. good luck learning


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Any call not made by Foiles and you will be on the right track. I would reccomend an Primos for that price range or I beleive it was called the Quack Attack? I think is that it was anyway.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

For the money the HS Bill collector in single or double reed is a good call, as said befor Gander has there calls on sale for 40% off you can get this call for around 10 bucks. Also the Duck commander calls are good hunting calls as well and priced right.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

well does the Primos ones make like all the sounds of the mallard and what other duck sounds im looking mainly for a mallard one here cause thats all we got down in SD


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

Haydels DR 85..10-15 buck range


----------



## adam noble (Nov 11, 2005)

i would say primos original wench, 16 bucks with learning tape


----------



## Alamosa (Mar 25, 2005)

For inexpensive calls I really like both the Lohman and the Faulks.

Anything that comes with an instruction audio tape is good because you can hear the same type call on the tape and how it should sound.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

RNT quackhead series works well. Cheap too.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Yentzen caller by Sureshot. Double reed, very forgiving, and pretty easy to learn on, in the range of 15-20 bucks if I remember right.


----------



## Level3 (Mar 20, 2005)

There are many cheaper calls, but I'm wondering what you want to do with duck calling. If you want to call ducks and do it quickly with out much practice, I would go with the wench or Haydel's. My first call was a wench and it called ducks.

However, if you intend to get into more advanced calling, I would go with a decent poly single reed, such as Quackhead or an Echo poly. I currently only use high end single reeds. You can get many calls on sale right now, but I would go with a call that originally cost over $25, as you'll appreciate the quality. The reason I would suggest a single reed is that they are a little more difficult to blow, at first, but you will be more versital with this call and other calls. It is also much easier to go from a single to a double, then from a double to a single.

Good luck


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Buck gardner and RNT calls are good for beginers


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I like the HS Water fowl "Black Ice". It is really inexpensive and wroks the ducks really well and I have never had any problems with it. Plus you can't over blow it so it is great :beer:


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I would suggest getting a Bill Collector thats made by HS. They are double and single reed. Get bith. Start with the DOuble and practice and then work with the Single


----------



## Mallyard (Jul 13, 2004)

I'd say the Primos original wench, or the phatlady. Both were my first calls, heck I still blow my wench on some occasions. But I'd really suggest the wench. The HS billcolecters are good calls, but IMO there a little tough to blow if you were just starting. Thanks, and I hope that helps.

/\/\allyard


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Level3 said:


> There are many cheaper calls, but I'm wondering what you want to do with duck calling. If you want to call ducks and do it quickly with out much practice, I would go with the wench or Haydel's. My first call was a wench and it called ducks.
> 
> However, if you intend to get into more advanced calling, I would go with a decent poly single reed, such as Quackhead or an Echo poly. I currently only use high end single reeds. You can get many calls on sale right now, but I would go with a call that originally cost over $25, as you'll appreciate the quality. The reason I would suggest a single reed is that they are a little more difficult to blow, at first, but you will be more versital with this call and other calls. It is also much easier to go from a single to a double, then from a double to a single.
> 
> Good luck


WS7 this is a spot on accurate post. Go with a basic Haydel call and you can't go wrong. If you plan on putting some time into learning how to call, and want to become really good get a $30-50 single reed call. There is a definite advantage in tone and pitch with higher end calls.

Ryan

.


----------

